# no internet sound



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

I am given to understand that there isnt much sound to be heard on the internet when you are just browsing, however, even lokking at things that should or do have sound I get nothing. When not online, sound works fine. I have not found anywhere that I may adjust a problem like this if it is a problem. Is this normal and if not where do I look?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Go here and see if you can hear anything.

http://www.dancinghamsters.com/html/blastout.html


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

No. I get all my sounds for windows but none from the jiggy little hamsters.

[Edited by gottaknow on 03-21-2001 at 03:38 PM]


----------



## fisher88 (Feb 4, 2001)

Click My Computer, then click Control Panel, then click Internet Options, then click on the Advanced tab. Scroll down and see if Play Sounds is checked under multimedia.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Yes, it is enabled.


----------



## fisher88 (Feb 4, 2001)

Check to see if your Windows Media Player is working. Or whatever program you would use to access a sound file over the internet. Not a genius, but I am using what gray matter I have on this issue.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you have a volume control icon at the bottom right hand of your task bar? If so, open it and make sure nothing is muted.


----------



## Emtronics (Jan 20, 2000)

The microphone (if there) should be the ONLY one MUTED. Everything else should be un-muted.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks, Emtronics, that was "handy" - never thought about the microphone, but come to think of it, it is muted on mine as well.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Yes, I spent some fustrating time before I learned having the microphone muted is a good idea. Everything else is un-muted. By the way, when I pull up my media player I get no sound (not muted) and the graphics are very sluggish.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, I just thought of something...you say your sound works offline, but not online....let's look for some kind of conflict between you sound card and your modem....can you do this:

Go to start button, settings, control panel, system, device manager, view devices by connection, double click computer and post where all your devices are?


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Ok, before I start, am I looking for something in particular or do you want me to type everything thats in there here and if you do is there an easy way to do it other than the old fashioned pencil and paper and, dare I say it, work?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, do you know how to copy and paste? Just drag your mouse over everything, right click and select copy and come back to your response here and right click again and hit paste.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

One more time then I get busy. I cant right click in device manager. All I get is "Whats this". Any more ideas or am I just stupid (be nice). I can type everything but you wont have the cute little symbols.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm always nice (hehe). Actually I can't get it to work that way either (hmmmm, I always thought that should work). Well, I guess let's resort to the pen and paper method, unless someone else can jump in and let us both know what we're missing. Also, on start up, let us know where your IRQs are showing up in bios. You may have to hit the escape key to bypass the windows logo, then hit the pause/break button so you have time to copy it down.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

00 system timer
01 standard 101/102 key microsoft
02 programmable interrupt controller
03 communications port (com 2)
04 communications port (com 1)
05 hsp56 mr
05 via pci audio controller
05 irq holder for pci steering
06 standard floppy disk controller
07 ecp printer port (lpt1)
08 system cmos/real time clock
10 3dfx voodoo banshee
10 irq holder for pci steering
11 realtek rtl8139 (a/b/c/8130) pci fast ethernet nic
11 via teck 3038 pci to usb universal host controller
11 irq holder for pci steering
12 ps/2 compatable mouse port
13 numeric data processor
14 via bus master pci ide controller
14 primary ide controller (dual fifo)
15 via bus master pci ide controller
15 secondary ide controller (dual fifo)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It looks like your modem and sound card are on the same IRQ --- not a good combo -- we must get one of them changed... when you start your computer, can you hit the escape key when the windows logo appears, then maybe the pause/break button and let us know where your bios is trying to assign these devices...should say something like multimedia, and i/o device.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

pci device listing
bus device func. vendor device class irq
0 7 1 1106 0571 0101 ide controller 14
0 7 2 1106 3038 0C03 serial bus cont 11
0 7 5 1106 3058 0401 multimedia device 5
0 7 6 1106 3068 0780 simple comm. cont 5
0 11 0 10EC 8139 0200 network cont 11
1 0 0 121A 0003 0300 display cont 10

I hope this is what you asked for. If it is I am glad that someone understands it. Any recommendations on educational material I can ignore to learn this stuff(being a man and all)?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Don't mean to jump in here but just a suggestion. I've seen this same problem occur in the past and it was driver related. In fact it happened to me a year ago. I'd suggest you first go to the website of the sound card maker and check for a more recent set of drivers. Hopefully they will have a new driver. Even if they don't, reinstall the sound card and drivers using what you have in the way of sound card drivers.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Thank you Bryan, any help is appreciated. However, I dont have a clue as to what my drivers or my sound card is or how to re-install it. I am pretty much running blind here and just following directions.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I may not have the time right now to hang in their with you to reinstall the drivers but I'm sure someone else will come along. We can start and see how far we get. 

First are you running W95,98 or ME? Do you have any drivers CD that may have come with the PC?

Start>Settings>CP>System>DeviceManager. Click on the "+" next to "Sound, Video and Game Controllers". Now underneath you'll see the sound card and other devices listed. The sound card will be one of the first two. What do they each say?


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

I too am short on time so you can reply whenever, no problem. CD Rom-ATAPI CD-ROM MARY500....disk drives-Generic IDE disk type 47....Generic NEC floppy disk.

Midi external port.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

You must not have seen what we're looking for. Go back to DeviceManager display. Now scroll down to see the "Sound, Video, Games ....." section. Now click on the "+" next to "Sound, Video and Game Controllers". What's listed underneath that heading? I sure hope your CD rom and the other things you listed aren't under the "Sound, Games, Video Controllers" heading?

[Edited by Bryan on 03-24-2001 at 08:49 AM]


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi Bryan, thanks for the assistance (you can jump in and help me anytime!!)


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Sound and Video Game controllers

VIA Gameport Joystick
Via MIDI External Port
Via PCI Audio Controller
Wave Device for Voice Modem (PCtel, Inc.)

I listed the rest simply because it said CD. Bad Guess? This is everything listed under Sound. I am running windows 98plus or second edition?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi again, gottaknow, I see you are online now, and I think Bryan is still away, but, to me it looks like you have IRQ 9 open. In the control panel, same place where you were, when you click on the properties for your sound card, uncheck the use automatic settings and see if by chance it will let you change it to IRQ 9. PCI Audio Controller, that is.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Sorry, when I uncheck automatic settings and click change settings it says it can not be modified. I assume that it can still be done but its going to be really really hard, huh?


----------



## Emtronics (Jan 20, 2000)

Sounds like the modem and sound card are one in the same. (Like my old Packard "ain't it swell" Bell was) In other words, the sound card is built onto the modem. If this is the case, then the IRQ settings are correct.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Not a Packard Bell but apparently just as generic. Does this mean we are back to square one or are there more options to correct the sound problem?

P.S. Good thing swell rhymes with bell, huh.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I can't go along with Emtronics theory here, call me crazy...but....

Do you know what motherboard you have? Or what computer? Custom built by someone or ordered ready made?

There's just something that we are missing here.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Another thought, try doing the same uncheck box with the modem and see if it'll give you the option to move it.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I hate to do this when one will be right and one wrong and it's hard to identify the onboard stuff but that's an onboard modem and onboard sound they have on their system. You can't move the IRQ. The HSP/PC Tel modem and the VIA Sound are the keys to identifying the onboard devices.

Do you have a CD with drivers for the motherboard or better yet a booklet for the motherboard that should have come with the PC. Not the W98 CD but another CD you should have been given when you bought it. Do you happen to know what motherboard you have? We need to know that if you have a chance of reloading/updating the drivers.

Or try this, Start>Run, key in msinfo32 and press enter. In the left pane click on "Components". Then click on the "+" next to "Multimedia". Now double left click on "Audio Codecs". Now in the Right pane you'll see a list of a whole bunch of things. In each section you'll see a header "Group:". We're looking for the Group that says "Wave". Once you find that one, post what it says for "Description" and "Driver".

[Edited by Bryan on 03-25-2001 at 06:46 AM]


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Good morning your elusivness. I just spent a lot of time hunting before you edited so you will have to make due with this till I get back (my system is locking up when I try to search this stuff while online).
Motherboard-AMD New (073) at 701 MHz - 64MB - Extended bus type PCI 2.10 - bios name AWARD - chipset VIA-0305

I didnt know what a motherboard was and still not sure of the drives but I do have a CD that says Systemboard PC100 V7.72A with IDE, VGA, Sound, Modem and Lan drivers listed on it


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I'll help you reinstall the sound card drivers but I can't guarantee the results. Unfortunately you appear to have a PC Chips motherboard which is not supported very well by the maker. So you don't have a booklet with PC100 on it that came with the PC, too? That CD has drivers for all MBs make by PcChips and it really does not good unless you have the booklet or you know the specific MB model# you have. It will be something like MR756MR, M571, etc...

[Edited by Bryan on 03-25-2001 at 08:14 AM]


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi Bryan, if there's any info I can give you, I have a PC100 systemboard as well, and I have my manual. Let me know what info might help. I put this one together, and even though the modem attaches to the motherboard (not in a normal PCI slot), the sound adapter, also attaches separately to the motherboard and I definitely have 2 different IRQs. Maybe I am missing something here, maybe his board is set up differently, but at any rate, let me know, as I'm loosing sleep over this one!

P.S. and yes, I had a hoot of time with my IRQs when I set it up. It wanted to be done in a "specific" order and if you installed one before the other, you had conflicts.

[Edited by AcaCandy on 03-25-2001 at 08:13 AM]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Yea, they are little boards that simply have a connector and wire to the MB. Maybe you can change the IRQs. I've never know that you could though. But to be honest with you, I'm about as sure as I can possibly be that they need the most recent driver for the card. I've been though the same problem three other times with Internet sound not working but all others do and it was always the driver that needed updating. I remember it so well because I was puzzled at the time when I was trying to figure it out. On the other hand I could be wrong. 

Anyway, if they do go down the road of updating or at least reinstall the sound card drivers, they need to know the specific MB. A straight reinstall may not fix it though since I'm pretty sure they need an updated driver but it's worth a first shot.

 Here  is the link to the PC Chips website but even then they may not have the most recent driver. The VIA website would be the best shot but I'm just not sure what VIA chipset they have without knowing the MB model#.

I don't have anytime now to help reinstall the sound card drivers so if someone else can help that would be good.

Once again though, I'd try a uninstall of the sound card through SafeMode, let Winodws redetect and reinstall the card and drivers and then see what you have. If it's the same then and updated driver is the only ting that I think is going to fix it.

[Edited by Bryan on 03-25-2001 at 08:29 AM]


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Not debating the driver issue with you at all, we all know how important that is, I don't think I've been able to find any new ones (actually don't think I looked because my system is now running well and is stable). But when I first built it, I went thru 3 different modems, the modem tucks to the motherboard in a very weird way, and when you attach the board to the case, if the modem moves just a little bit....well, you know. Another problem I had, the guy I got it from told me that these particular modems were "pre-set" for the IRQ (don't know how true that was, as he's been worthless with follow-up help), so I put the modem in first and got it all happy and worked around that.

But in any event, I'd really like to see gottaknow get his problem solved, so if I can help you with info from my manual -- let me know!


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

OK, I am having trouble staying online, think Im getting unstable. I have a PC266Systemboard Socket A M805LR users manual(all greek to me).got this info. for you and I have tried the uncheck with the modem, no luck.
pctel serial wave device serwvdrv.drv <0003>
yamaha sxg driver sxgma.drv
via pci controller viawave.drv
pctel serial wave device serwvdrv.drv <0004>

I dont understand not supported well and can that be remedied?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

See the problem is the CD you have, if you explorer it, has folders for every MB PCChips makes. At least the PC 100 CDs I've seen do. Even the sound folders have multiple types drivers for different sound addons they use at PC Chips. Without the booklet that comes with the CD, you don't know what drivers you need from the CD. Your booklet is for your model PC Chips MB and unless you get real lucky, theirs is a different model#. 

And do you VIA sound. Earlier on PC Chips installed almost exclusively CMI sound on the their MBs.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I posted before I saw your response. Now we know what board you have. On the very back pages of the booklet should be a path list for the CD to the specific sound you have. Do you see it?


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

As i am not given to lieing I will not say that I completely understood what you just said, only the part about going down for the third time and (likeAcaCandy) back to relying on my semi worthless computer man.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, Bryan, you are correct, I do have the CMI sound.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

In the back of the booklet will be a section titled "Software Drivers". Under it you'll see the path for maybe "PCI Sound" on the CD. For example,

(CDROM)\Sound\PCISoundPro\

Do you see it?


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

I think. It shows paths for different drivers for W95 but only shows auto setup for W98


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

At this point I'm going to take an educated guess. I hope I don't destroy your sound on your PC but go to the PC Chips webite. Click on Products. Then on the left side, select M805LR under the Socket A section. Now at the bottom you'll see a link for Drivers. Click on it. Now you should see a page with a whole bunch of different drivers. Under the "Sound" section download the one titled "Via". Once it's downloaded, you need to unzip it to a folder. Then run the Setup.exe in the folder.

http://www.pcchips.com

[Edited by Bryan on 03-25-2001 at 08:56 AM]


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Im gone but would like to forgive you now.

Only that Im committed (committable) and Im on my way.

[Edited by gottaknow on 03-25-2001 at 12:17 PM]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Not sure what you mean by "I'm gone". Do you mean you'd rather not try updating the sound card drivers? Anyway, I'm going to be gone for a while today. So if you do decide to try, I'm sure AcaCandy and the others will help if you run into installing the VIA sound from the PC Chips website. The worst case senario would be to simply remove the sound devices in DeviceManager and let Windows reinstall them if the VIA setup stuff is the wrong one. You should be back to where you started or you might even get lucky and get internet sound because the current drivers may be corrupt and just need reloading though I'm pretty sure you need the updated drivers. My only other concern is the PC Chips website may not have the most recent drivers but we'll see what happens.

BTW, in response to the earlier comment I made about "PC Chips not being a very supportive MB maker", no Gottaknow, that can't be remedied other than in the future be sure not to get a PC with a PC Chips/PC100 MB. Though I did notice them seemed to have improved the server their website is hosted on. It use to respond like it was hosted by a Pentium 75 based server but at least right now today it seems usable.

[Edited by Bryan on 03-25-2001 at 09:18 AM]


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

That was tricky, got knocked off a few times before it held. I think it is installed but not sure. No listing as setup.exe.. There are 6 listings for setup...
setup with a paper and pencils
setup with a computer and open box
setup with a notepad
setup with a pointer and world picture (my choice)
setupiss
setup.lid
(my choice) is the only one that came with a warning that my internet settings were going to be changed. For good or ill I said ok. Went to the jiggy hamsters page and had sound for a minute but have gained other sounds that were lost such as new mail buddies signing on. Have to jiggle the volume switch in windows to get sound somtimes though. Where to now?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try the setup with the computer.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

lost access to volume control in windows. A couple of files the setup said were missing so I clicked ignore to finish. Didnt think to write them down. Will be offline for a while so brainstorming would be appreciated.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'll be gone probably for most of the day -- invited too many people for a bar-b-que...hope someone has some ideas or Bryan comes back!!!

Since it won't hurt to run the setup again, you might try it and see what files it's crying about.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Well ma'am, it appears we have reached the final coup de' grace. It wants me to insert the windows 98 second edition disk for it to complete the setup on file ksclockf.ax. I am not in posession of said disk. I am at the mercy of the man, computer man that is. Yo habla mija?

[Edited by gottaknow on 03-25-2001 at 07:26 PM]


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You've got mail. Hope we don't have to find one file at a time, lol!

P.S. You might check in your windows directory to see if your wise computer man copied the cab files for win98. Do a search in winexplorer for *.cab and if a truck load comes up under windows, he did you a favor.

[Edited by AcaCandy on 03-25-2001 at 09:24 PM]


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Just an update, and also to pop this back up to the top for some more help, while the board was down, gottaknow and I were working on this through instant messenger, and we did discover that his computer man put his win98 cabs exactly where they belong, so this won't be a further issue.

As we discovered this after the fact, we also tried to re-install the drivers from his current motherboard's cdrom. He had instant messenger sound for a while, and upon a reboot, it appears he lost it again.

Then he had to sign offline.

I think at this point, since we know now he has his win98 cabs, that we should try removing the sound again from the device manager (or maybe just update the drivers), allowing windows to find it again, this time pointing once again to the new drivers he downloaded, and when it calls for win98 files, now he knows where to point it, and perhaps we may have some success.

Bryan where are you?


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Good to be back, although the one on one was a lot more comforting. Thanks again Acacandy. Was going to ask if you would do the updating since my personal assimilation was somewhat less than perfect but I see you already have.
My update...still no access to volume control in windows, all media devices lock up when accesssed, very slow response when accessing anything, opening windows in windows online locks me up, flash actions lock me up, no access to MSN explorer, all devices that I can check show no conflicts and working properly. Im sure this is all just a mis-understanding between my puter and me, and yall will have no problems helping me to resolve it.

... --- ..., ... --- ... Bryan?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Try this,

Start>Settings>FolderOptions>View. Now under "Hidden Files" select "Show All Files" and right underneath that, remove the check mark next to "Hide file extensions for known file types". Now click on Apply.

Now go back to the unzipped files you downloaded from PC Chips. Now run Setup.exe. It's the one setup with a "Computer and open box" but you should see the .exe file extension now.

If you do indeed have VIA sound then that's the setup to install it and the drivers.

[Edited by Bryan on 03-28-2001 at 05:41 AM]


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

OK, need help. My patience with this obstinate piece of technology is thinning. But Im in for the long haul. It does now show setup.exe, I click on it, theres setup window, click next, click install, click next, LOCKUP. Everytime. Cant go forward or back, have to ctrl-alt-del to get out. Am I overlooking something or what?

P.S. Whats the record for the number of pages it takes to help an uninformed individual such as myself?

[Edited by gottaknow on 03-28-2001 at 04:28 PM]


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When you hit CTL-ALT-DEL, do you have more than once instance of Install running?


P.S. Not sure on the record number of pages, but you're working on it.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Im not sure I know what you mean. When the install window appears, it goes thru a fast download type window then that disappears and I am left with the main window, I click install and the hour glass runs for several minutes and stops, locked up. Hit ctrl-alt-del a couple of times to exit but get nothing else.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does anything flash up full screen of dark blue referring to Apollo, Via chip? Anything like that at all?


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Thats what I mean when I say main screen. It shows that with the download box superimposed on it. The download box is where the instructions are that Im following.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, so you are seeing the Via Tech. Inc. with version number and all that in the left hand corner as well, and the install box with the choice to click next or cancel? And that is the point it is freezing?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Try booting into SafeMode, remove the sound card devices and then run the setup.exe from SafeMode. Start>Run, key in msconfig and press enter. Click on the Advanced button. Select "Enable Startup Menu". Click on OK. Now follow the prompts to restart Windows. At the restart you'll see a startup menu with 6 options. Take option 3, SafeMode. Once windows starts in SafeMode do this,

Start>Settings>CP>System>DeviceManager. Now scroll down til you see the section titled "Sound, Video and Game Controllers". Click on the "+" next to it. Now Right click on each and everyone of the devices that appear *underneath* the heading "Sound, Video,...." and select Remove.

Now run the Via Sound setup.exe

If it does not restart the PC when it's done, Click on Start>Shutdown>Restart and restart Windows yourself. When the startup menu appears, select option 1, Normal mode.

BTW, where you ever able to find the section in the motherboard booklet titled "Software Drivers"?

[Edited by Bryan on 03-28-2001 at 06:16 PM]


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Bryan, Ilove you man, but you lost me. Never booted into safemode, thought that was a bad thing. Let me copy this stuff down and see what I can do. Did find that section in the booklet, gives paths when dealing with w95 but strictly an auto setup for w98(Acacandy says it lies).....Bet under that rough elusive exterior your a really nice person.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Rough, don't know why you would say that. Elusive, yes, I haven't had alot of time to spend here is the last few days, too busy with work. As far as the instructions I posted, if you go through it slowly, you'll be fine. Just take your time.

Anyway, let us know what happens.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hey gottaknow, you can print the page as well, saves on the copying!


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Ha smarty, already thought of that though it took me 5 days.


Bryan, rough because of the no-nonsense manner(although I think you almost let some humor slip) and you gave no comment to the really nice person part.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

It's business til it's fixed. Then it's time to have fun...


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Amen.
I think you a really nice person.
We expect more than I can deliver. Is safemode the same as standby and if not, how the blazes do I get safemode?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

No, SafeMode's not anything like Standby. In SafeMode, you won't have anything running that might interfere with the Setup. Plus, I want you to remove the sound devices in SafeMode before you run Setup.exe

Start>Run, key in msconfig and press enter. Click on the Advanced button. Select "Enable Startup Menu". Click on OK. Now follow the prompts to restart Windows. At the restart you'll see a startup menu with 6 options. Take option 3, SafeMode.

[Edited by Bryan on 03-28-2001 at 07:50 PM]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Once windows starts in SafeMode do this, 

Click on Start>Settings>ControlPanel>System>DeviceManager. Now scroll down til you see the section titled "Sound, Video and Game Controllers". Click on the "+" next to it. Now Right click on each and everyone of the devices that appear underneath the heading "Sound, Video,...." and select Remove. 

Now run the Via Sound setup.exe 

If it does not restart the PC when it's done, Click on Start>Shutdown>Restart and restart Windows yourself. When the startup menu appears, select option 1, Normal mode.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Sorry, the forest got in my way. Back soon, I hope. If not, nice knowing ya'll.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Somethings not right. After enable startup, click ok, that take me back to the main box, click ok, nothing happens. It goes away.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Close the box and it will prompt you to restart the PC. If it doesn't, click on Start>Shutdown>Restart.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Im back, went well till reboot. Have about 20 files it wanted that I didnt have to give.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Click on Start>Settings>ControlPanel>System>DeviceManager. Now scroll down til you see the section titled "Sound, Video and Game Controllers". Click on the "+" next to it. What is listed underneath, anything? Do you see any yellow exclamations marks?

BTW, so you saying when you ran the Setup.exe, it ran fine?


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

The setup seemed to go fine. Sorry to take so long to get back, froze up three times just trying to get to cp and back here. Gameport joystick,via pci audio controller (wdm),wave device for voice modem.No exclamation marks or anything else.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Do you have sound? And if so, any internet sound?

[Edited by Bryan on 03-28-2001 at 09:10 PM]


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

no sound and no access to volume.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Do you mean the Sound icon is not in the systray? If so, click on Start>Settings>ControlPanel>Multimedia. At the bottom, be sure "Show Volume Control on Taskbar" is selected. And in the "Playback" section, what's listed for the "Preferred Device"?

Now check to be sure the sound is turned up.

BTW, that Via.zip file you downloaded, do you know how to use Winzip to Extract it to a new folder?

[Edited by Bryan on 03-28-2001 at 09:17 PM]


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Have to go offline to get control panel. Different combinations of files are locking me up. I also have a very slow response time. I just right clicked on the file and extracted it.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

If you still have no sound and your sure the volume is up and the "Preferred Device selected under Multimedia is the "Via PCI Sound", then try this

As long as you did extract it to it's own folder, now go to DeviceManager. Click on the "+" next to "Sound, Video, ...". Now underneath it, right click on "VIA PCI Audio Controller" and select Properties. Then click on the Driver tab. Then click on "Update Driver". Click on Next. Then click on Next again. Now select "Specify Location". Click on Browse and point it to the folder where you extracted the via file. Windows will be looking for Viaaudio.cat Follow the prompts to install the driver.

I may not be around when you get back but I'll check in later or in the morning.

[Edited by Bryan on 03-28-2001 at 09:32 PM]


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Under preffered device in audio multimedia properties, use any available device is listed. Via pci is not listed as an option, just game compatable device, voice modem wave #00 line, voice modem wave #00 handset, yamaha sxg driver. Use only preferred devices is not checked and show volume on taskbar is checked. I will get to work on the rest. Thanks for your time, I understand I am keeping you from other things. My four year old is about fed up with me being on here.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Try booting into SafeMode like I showed you earlier. Then rerun the Setup.exe from the Via file one more time. Don't remove the sound devices this time though.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Went safemode ran setupexe like you asked, seemed to go ok. In multimedia, still the same, use any available device and via pci is not an option. Updated driver in via pci, keep getting viaaudio.inf not viaaudio.cat. Do not have sound icon in systray, show volume bar is checked. Have volume listing in start-programs-accessories-entertainment, wont come up. Everything could be muted for all I know. Still no exclamation marks. In multimedia I went to devices-mixer devices, have two listings for mixer via pci audio controller(wdm) one is active the other is enabled but inactive due to an unknown problem, use mixer features this device is checked in both of them.(in case that helps) When I go to the listing for volume control and right click for quick view, it says line numbers, and so on have been stripped from file. Can access that but cant pull up volume control bar(in case that helps). Im thinking it possible I might have done something, somewhere else to give us some of these problems now but I couldnt tell you what or where. Im sort of bad like that. THIS IS NOT A CONFESSION.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I'm sorry, the W98 should be looking for viaaudio.inf when updating the driver not viaaudio.cat. Did you go ahead and let it use viaaudio.inf to install the driver? If not, go back and do that.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

If I pointed it in the right direction everytime, yes.

Would you look at that, still stupid and lost my "junior" status.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Pretty sure I got it.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

See, you might never hear a peep out of your PC ever again but your now a Member.  So your sure you let it go ahead and use the viaaudio.inf to install the driver? Have you looked back under the Multimedia>Playback>Preferred Device to see if the sound card is listed. Til it's there, your not going to get sound.

BTW, as a last resort, I downloaded the manual for your motherboard and it appears you should be able to insert your motherboard CD. It should launch itself and display a cute little screen. Click the Setup button. Then click Next. You should be presented with a list of things to install. *You only want to select "Devices" from the list. *Click next and it should reinstall the sound card using the drivers from the MB CD. Either that or your PC will be absolutely useless when it's done. I'm not sure which it will be.

[Edited by Bryan on 03-29-2001 at 03:54 PM]


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

You make me feel so much better. No its not there. Is there another way to get it there or is that what we are doing with the motherboard disk and wont that re-install the older version?

[Edited by gottaknow on 03-29-2001 at 03:58 PM]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

What we're doing is giving up, throwing in the towel, the hell with internet sound, trust me your not missing anything anyway. Play a damn music CD in the background or sing to yourself.  Seriously, I'll keep digging if your really want to keep trying. I just feel bad because you have no sound and there is a chance that reinstalling the drivers from the original drivers from the MB CD might fix it anyway. That's about the only thing you haven't tried.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Bryan - ah, darn, we did try that too....he had internet sound for a bit, then when he rebooted, it was gone again.

But, what I was thinking that he wasn't aware of his win98 cab files at that time, and said to ignore files.....


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Ok, now that your mad at me< I have some really great news. Setup.exe gives me a "not a compatable win32 application now. Go ahead Bryan, vent. I know you can figure this out. My guess, however uninformed, is that this system was on the edge to begin with and the problem could lie somwhere else with the way my computer man had it setup. Not being able to see this yourself and only listen to me cant be easy. But your the man.(person) I do have other problems, alot of them. And if it helps, I said I did a lot of roaming around before I ever came to you guys, I do believe that via pci was never lised in the preferred devices. Problem is I cant remember what was. Sounds crazy I know but I swear it.

Still love ya.

[Edited by gottaknow on 03-29-2001 at 04:28 PM]


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

Hi everyone.

Sorry to jump in here so late in the game, but I usually shy away from topics that have "internet" in them. I do know something about IRQs though and maybe just maybe I can help.

What keeps bothering me after reading through all the posts is that the modem is using IRQ 5. That should be in direct conflict with the sound card. But why would two "built in devices" try to share the same IRQ? I can think of only 1 reason why a modem, built in or otherwise, would want to use IRQ 5 and that is if some other device is using the IRQ that it really wants.
If you do not have any other devices plugged into the motherboard RS232 serial ports, then try going into your BIOS setup and disabling serial port 2 or com2 which ever way it is listed there. If you're lucky, that may free up the IRQ that the modem really wants.
You still may want to boot into safe mode and remove all sound and modem drivers and then let the system redetect and install them. Hope this is helpful. ETS


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Allow me to expand, I have no sound period. Not in media player, real, win functions, nothing.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Please, don't feel sorry at all. Anyone that wants to jump in, feel absoulutely free to do so. I'm out of suggestions at this point. Without reading this thread from start to finish, do you remember if the regular Windows sounds worked when you were on the net?

AcaCandy, sorry I missed it. So your saying that earlier in the thread you reinstalled the drivers from the CD that came with the motherboard?

Anyway, I gotta-go-now so I'm taking a break from this for a while. I'll check back later. Good luck..

[Edited by Bryan on 03-29-2001 at 04:36 PM]


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

ETS - that's the thing that bothered me in the very beginning with this problem....especially that he has sound when not connected to the internet (while the modem wasn't in use)...well...glad to see someone else may think the same thing (no offense, Bryan).

Oops, I see he posted again, no sound at all now....but it used to be there!

[Edited by AcaCandy on 03-29-2001 at 04:47 PM]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Believe me I don't take offense at being wrong. And believe me when I say, I hope your right. Anything to just be able to fix this thing. Good luck and I'll check back later..

[Edited by Bryan on 03-29-2001 at 04:46 PM]


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

Hi Bryan and Acacandy,

I don't think it was ever mentioned as to exactly when this problem started. If it was, I missed it and I surely don't want to go back and reread all the posts. The system may have been set up incorrectly from the beginning or somebody fooled with the BIOS settings, who knows? I really do think that it is an IRQ conflict though and I have a hunch that disabling those on board serial ports (or at least one of them) will solve this. If not....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

BTW - he has IRQ 9 open, and he also has a NIC card...what do you think about disabling the NIC card for the time being, and deleting the sound again, and see if windows will pick up the IRQ from the NIC and then we might be able to get the NIC onto 9?

P.S. I posted before I saw your post, ETS.

Yes, I think that may be a plan as well, but shouldn't we make sure what com port his modem is using before we disable one?

[Edited by AcaCandy on 03-29-2001 at 04:52 PM]


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Please dont give up on me. Not to give a hard luck story but for myself alone, no sound is fine. But this was my daughters x-mas present and she doesnt understand and Im really trying to be a hero here. Please read my earlier thread, I edited it. Let me know how to proceed. As Ive said, I could very well be sound capable now, I cannot access any volume or muting capabilities now to find out.

com 1 and 2 no modem installed. its on 4

Since we got it the sound has been touchy online(jiggling the volume control in windows usally fixed it) then it started happening offline as well. Yea, from the start.

[Edited by gottaknow on 03-29-2001 at 05:03 PM]


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you check for the volume control again? Start button, settings, control panel, multi media, and make sure there is a check in the box to show volume control on task bar?


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

ant get in to multimedia. Theres another problem, to many "opens" and it just doesnt want to do it. Checked it several times today and yes it is checked.

Keep talking, back in a minute.


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

Hi AcaCandy,

That's just it. His modem is using IRQ5 and it shouldn't be. The plug and pray system is assigning IRQ's during the boot process. The modem is capable of using a number of different ones depending on what is available. Modem's usually prefer com 2, but his onboard serial port is using it because it is enabled, so its grabbing IRQ5 which is also being used by the sound card.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Gottaknow -- jiggling what volume controls in windows? I'm missing that?


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

gottaknow,

Don't worry, we won't give up on you. This is solvable.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

I have the standard external volume on my speakers and the volume control bar when you click start-programs-accessories-entertainment. It shows volume for sound, mic, balance and several other things I cant think of. I had a volume control in my systray(assuming systray is the hideaway panel at the bottom of your screen) until I complained of sound problems to my computer man. When he was finished, no more icon. My only access was through start, now when i do I get nothing. I dont know if its related but my whole system has slowed down a bunch. 

P.S. Sorry to skip a while ago but had to pick my daughter up from school.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, that's what we are looking for...is there anything muted there except the mic?

Go to options, properties, and put a check in all the boxes, so we can see everything.


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

BTW, you mentioned that the modem was on com4 now. Don't let that fool you. Com4 uses the same IRQ as com2 which is most likely also being used by your 2nd onboard serial port. Don't confuse serial ports with com ports. They are 2 different animals. If your onboard serial ports are enabled, they will automatically be assigned to com1 and com2 and utilize the IRQ's and I/O addresses associated with them. Com3 uses the same IRQ as com1 but a different I/O address. Com4 uses the same IRQ as com2 but a different I/O address. You can have devices assigned to com1 and 3, for example, because they have different I/O addresses, as long as they do not try to operate at the same time because they use the same IRQ. I hope this is making sense.
Anyway, the jist of it is that if your motherboard serial ports are not being used by an external device then they are just wasting IRQ's which are in short supply. Disable them!


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

You missed what I said, I cant get that anymore. When I click on the link nothing happens, I cant see it to tell if anything is muted and I dont know where it went.
^ That was for acacandy.
This is for ets, I dont know how to do that and please be specific.(see why Bryans mad at me)

[Edited by gottaknow on 03-29-2001 at 06:01 PM]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I'm not sure what I have to say to convince you but really I'm not mad. I've been in the computer industry for 21 years now and there's really not much that gets me mad when it comes to these things. Some stuff can be a pain in the butt. My theory at this point is the card has the wrong driver installed or else it would be listed under Multimedia>Playback>Preferred Device. Until it's listed as an option there, you won't have sound. Anyway, sometimes when you've been at something for a long time it's better to step back and just take a break or let someone else at it. You tend to miss things that are obvious. I'll be watching to see what happens. Good luck.

[Edited by Bryan on 03-29-2001 at 06:10 PM]


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

I know, just picking at you. I know you have a sense of humor now. Lets shoot for 10 pages, 100 replies and 1000 views?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Hell, I was hoping I'd get my 9000th post here. Maybe come summer when your really desperate .... I just don't get why the sound driver for VIA sound from your motherboard makers website doesn't seem to work.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Thanks man.

Gotta check out for some a bit, feed the mooch and all(my daughter) back soon.

[Edited by gottaknow on 03-29-2001 at 06:19 PM]


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

Fair enough. Was just probing for your attention actually. Bryan may be right and I may be all wrong or we may both be right.

Anyway, BIOS SETUP is a utility program that you can run by depressing a certain key or key combination very early during the boot up process. The DEL key is the most common. It will usually say so on the screen. You have to be quick though because it's only available for a short period. It's a good idea to have your monitor already turned on and warmed up before you power up the cpu.

Once you have successfully done that you will be presented with a full screen of choices. Every BIOS is somewhat different so I can't tell you exactly what it looks like.
However, you will be looking for something like "INTEGRATED PERIPHERALS". If you see that, cursor to it and press enter.
That will take you to another screen of choices. 
Look for ON BOARD SERIAL PORTS or COM PORTS. Next to those it will either give a selection of addresses or it may just say enabled or disabled. Cursor to that and cycle through the choices until they say disabled. If they are already disabled then disregard all my posts.
Otherwise, escape out and save settings before you exit.
Now you may still have to re-install your drivers before this will work as they may be corrupt.
Also, if this causes more problems instead of fixing them you can always rerun the utility and undo those changes. Let me know if you need further instruction. Best of luck no matter what ends up solving the problem.


----------



## downwitchyobadself (Oct 13, 2000)

> _Originally posted by gottaknow _
> *I had a volume control in my systray(assuming systray is the hideaway panel at the bottom of your screen) until I complained of sound problems to my computer man. When he was finished, no more icon. *


Hi kids,

I am neither (a) presumptuous nor (b) insane, but I may have a li'l something to add here. Only because I just went through the loss of my volume control (and, if your problem is like mine, can't get into multimedia, either) this very week. Though I can't really make heads or tails of an 8-page post, sounds like there were some sound-card driver problems (which have been tamed, i.e. the right driver has been found), and maybe some IRQs and so on...

But that thar statement I've quoted above is what gives me pause. Because when I had my problem, I knew exactly what I had done to cause it: I'd fooled around with the System.Ini file.

Now, gotta, before you despair at the thought of YET ANOTHER possibility, let me explain: System.Ini is a little file that Windows uses to attribute your devices when it starts up. You are, if I understand, seeing all your sound devices in the device manager. Or at least, you were. But me, too--same thing was happening. Only no sound, and no volume control, etc.

I will tell you only what I did to solve the problemo. I played around on MS's web site, where no one will tell you anything at all about disappearing volume controls. But I knew, as I said, what I'd changed. Who knows what your computer guy did, but I'll bet he did a fair amount of installing and uninstalling and reinstalling and whatever, and that could have messed with your system.ini file.

Here's what I would recommend, please feel free to take or leave.

1. Go to this article:

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q140/4/41.asp

Print it out. Read it through. I think it's fairly straightforward; what it does that safe mode and all those other things don't, is puts only the Windows basics into that file. It includes a step to save your original system file (the "copy" bit), so you can always go backwards (recopy in the other direction, you see).

2. The next step, as the article explains, is to reinstall Windows, "over the top" as the saying goes. Now apparently you have a very particular sound driver, so you'll need to be careful with that, but apparently you've already learned how to do that. And if I've understood, there may be a tricky thing about a Windows 98 CD, as in, you don't have one. Or it's some computer company's slicked-over version of one (the worst version possible, even if MS ain't great). If you could get a plain Windows CD, that would be swell. If not, just make sure you know how to get to the Install.exe or Setup.exe file on the CD, or in your cabs directory.

3. When (or if, I should say) you reinstall, do it from inside windows; use Ctl+Alt+Del and end task on every single line you see in there except explorer and systray. That's the bare minimum. Then use the start > run command as the article explains.

I did this, and all the problems I had created (which, by the way, included unstable internet connections, bad video, and unexpected program shutdowns in things such as Word) earlier in the week disappeared.

For your sake, I hope this is a helpful suggestion. And if not, well, I'm sorry to have taken up your time.

Best of luck. Really.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Which witch is it to be folks, I think Ive only got one chance at a messup either way.

I believe I will start with ETS and finish with the witch, easiest to hardest I hope. Will have to free up some time to do it so I may be a while in coming back. Bye.

[Edited by gottaknow on 03-29-2001 at 08:12 PM]


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

ETS - I just wanted to ask some questions before I get busy in the hopes that I might have grown a little smarter. Assuming I successfully find my way to serial ports or com ports and change them or establish that they are the way we want them(disabled). Are we attemtpingto disregard unused stuff or are we hoping that the computer will search them back out at start up and possibly reassign things differently (or better). This is also assuming it works out fine and there is no need to reinstall the drivers. If we do have to reinstall, then its simply insert the cd and hope it accepts it and autorun my but off. A simplistic explanation on my part but geeting too technical will make me look dummer. Is that basically the plan or should I just shut up and go to work?

P.S. I have like a million questions about things (related and not) that I would like to ask if someone would care to email back and forth, strictly business, nothing wierd.(maybe)

[Edited by gottaknow on 03-30-2001 at 04:40 AM]


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

Hi gottaknow,

You have the right idea. That is, we are hoping that disabling the onboard serial port or ports will free up an IRQ so that the system will assign them differently the next time its booted. This is a long shot though so don't get your hopes up too high.
The reason I say that is because I really don't know exactly how that built in modem is implemented. Does it have it's own serial port or is it using one of the motherboard serial ports like an external modem would? I don't know.
Usually though, if your serial ports are listed in device manager, it means they are free for use.

If, by chance, this works you may still have to boot into safe mode and go to device manager and remove all the existing drivers before you re-install them. This is to delete any duplicates or any that may be corrupted.

[Edited by ETS on 03-30-2001 at 07:57 AM]


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

Umm, I just got through reading the manual for this motherboard and discovered that it doesn't actually have an onboard modem. It has a special slot (AMR) for installing an optional modem card. It also has 2 PCI slots that could be used for installing PCI modems.
The manual did imply that the onboard serial port 2 would be normally disabled. I don't know how this affects the problem. I'm curious as to how this system is actually set up. Any thoughts?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

ETS - I'm assuming (ha, don't we all know what happens there!) that his board is set up similar to mine...I have the M748LMRT.

The modem is an ittsy bittsy tiny thing that attaches to the motherboard (very poorly designed as it sets way too close to where the board hits the back of the case, and it's very picky about being "correctly and tightly" inserted").

Modem was tricky to set up from beginning, but I do know this, it would not budge from where the bios had it. I had to work around the modem.


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

Hi AcaCandy,

The M748LMRT has an onboard 56K modem according to the specs I read at their web site. But his is an M805LR (unless I mis-read his post) which only has a special slot for adding a modem card.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

ETS: (no offense), but trust me, my board has a slot for the modem (I put it together). I'm beginning to wonder (if like the guy I bought my board from, initially he gave me the wrong manual and the wrong cd rom) and when I went back, well, doing what girls do best, he opened another motherboard and gave me the manual and cdrom for it.


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

AcaCandy, No offense taken, and I trust you. I'm just confused about which board he has and want to make sure because they would use different drivers.
So do you have an AMD ATHLON or does he have a PENTIUM?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

He has an AMD and I have a pentium.

(was that a choice?) 


P.S. a copy from one of his previous posts:

Motherboard-AMD New (073) at 701 MHz - 64MB - Extended bus type PCI 2.10 - bios name AWARD - chipset VIA-0305


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

AcaCandy. No offense, but you have 2 completely different and incompatible motherboards. Are you sure yours has a slot for the modem and not a header connector? Anyway it doesn't really matter at this point. I think he has the correct drivers.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hmmmm, you are right, I took another look at it, I'm confusing the fact that there is a place to "plug" it into and thinking that is a slot. Thanks for setting me straight on that one!

Now, let's get his working!


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

Yeah, we'll have to wait and see what kind of modem etc. he actually has. I'm less sure about the IRQ thing than I was though. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Wait and see what and is there somewhere I can look in the machine itself to find out other than just the HSP56MR modem I keep finding. Just a note, but looking at the motherboard driver file, it says no driver files are required or have been loaded, to update, click update driver files. Is it supposed to say that? And it lists only standard as the motherboard name and microsoft as the company. Sorry jokers.
No I havent done anything yet, cant divert my daughters attention long enough to focus mine, sorry. Question-I hope this doesnt matter this late in the game, but I was browsing through system information and ran across somthing that jogged my memory. I have 3dfx Voodoo Banshee, my puter man downloadedit to solve my sound problem, but, I see that there is now a driver and its files missing from it and from101/102 Key Microsoft Natural Keyboard. Does this help and I promise not too take too long in doing somthing.

[Edited by gottaknow on 03-30-2001 at 04:20 PM]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Since it seems the others may be offline I'd suggest you try this one more time since I'm still convinced the sound card driver is wrong since the sound card is not available in the "Preferred Devices>Playback" display under Multimedia settings on the ControlPanel.

Start>Run, key in msconfig and press enter. Click on the Advanced button. Select "Enable Startup Menu". Click on OK. Now follow the prompts to restart Windows. At the restart you'll see a startup menu with 6 options. Take option 3, SafeMode. Once windows starts in SafeMode do this,

Start>Settings>CP>System>DeviceManager. Now scroll down til you see the section titled "Sound, Video and Game Controllers". Click on the "+" next to it. Now Right click on just "VIA PCI Audio Controller" and select Remove. Now click on Start>Shutdown>Restart. Choose option 1, Normal mode from the Startup menu.

Windows should redetect the sound card and prompt you for drivers. Point it to the folder where you unzipped the VIA.zip file.

It will be something like, clicking on Next, then select "Specify Location". Click on Browse and point it to the folder where you extracted the via file.

[Edited by Bryan on 03-30-2001 at 07:28 PM]


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Welcome back Bryan.
1. I owe you an apology, the last time we did this I said I kept getting the viaaudio.inf file and I loaded it, I failed to mention that in the VIA folder were 5 more folders labeled DOS, LINUX, WIN98SE, WIN9X,WINNT40. I always left them closed and proceeded. On a whim I opened the WIN98SE file and there was viaaudio.cat that you said I should have had. I loaded it.
2. Got back and went to multimedia, VIA PCI still not listed in preferred devices
3. Properties still says that device is enabled but inactive due to unknown problem.

4. Ok,I have one confession and I swear I just remembered it, if it matters. A while back when running an SFC I kept coming up with a problem in setup.exe. Clicked ignore for a while and then for the heck of it I clicked the one that said that was the way it was supposed to be. Is this in any way relevant? God I hate myself.

[Edited by gottaknow on 03-30-2001 at 08:52 PM]


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Went ahead and did what ETS said and have no other problems that I can tell. All IRQ's are back to where they were. Still no sound.

[Edited by gottaknow on 03-30-2001 at 09:56 PM]


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Printed what the witch said(no offense, just a long name). My puter man loaded windows at least 2 maybe three times. Win98se is what I am supposed to have now. I do have an old windows98 gsi2000 backup copy and a Plus98 backup (assuminf thats what they really are). Ive tried to use them for the tutorials and get a screen that says since they are not what I have installed that setup functionality will be disabled so I cant use them. Dont know how to get aroung that. 2nd, Ive become somwhat adept(haha) at using my cabs but only if Im prompted. Would like to know if any of my last couple of replies is relevant to this issue or not before I start. On ctrl-alt-del all the line, I thought explorer, systray and antivirus was the bare minimum but will take your word. Feedback please. My biggest fear is that if I run into a problem I wont be able to get back online to ask.


----------



## downwitchyobadself (Oct 13, 2000)

Hey gotta,

Didn't realize that was me for a second. 

Sounds like you're running a propietary version of Windows, i.e. the one that came with your computer, in which case you'll have to run off that cd or reinstall everything. Unless: in your cabs, do you have the install or setup file as well? You could actually run the setup off that location if so. In other words, those cabs contain everything Windows needs to install itself, but you have to start the install from inside that folder for the installer to reference them.

Otherwise, I would say you're okay to replace system.ini and run the install from the cabs or from your CD that came with the computer. (Your tutorials don't work because the versions are not the same). 

I hear what you're saying about being afraid not to be able to get back on. One other thing you might try is control panel > add hardware, don't let Windows search, choose "sound, games, video", and scroll down through the vendors to Microsoft PCI. Add the CD Audio, Wave, etc. components. I did this myself, before the system.ini thing, and it didn't help, but it sounds like you can at least see your multimedia components, which I could not do.

Do you understand the steps the article takes you through? And do you have conflicts (! or ? in the device manager anywhere) on any devices now that the IRQs are worked out?

Patience, my good man, is probably not an encouragement I need to offer you at this point.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

First, as I said, I dont know how to access my cabs without a prompt. I show no conflicts of any sort. Ive run all my maintainance programs and checked for conflicts in sfc, winn checkit and device manager. Will get back to you on the understanding bit after Ive read it a couple of more times. Question- In SFC it gives the option of restoring your original windowss defaults and in Winn checkit toolbox I apparently have the data for several system file stored from as far back as january. Systemini included. Are either of these an option to restoring the volume controls? Also, Looking in winn checkit, the modem lists speaker volume as being disabled, is that due to systemini or can it be accessed somwhere else to enable it. I tried everything I could think of to get it to tell me where or why but couldnt. And, in device manager it says that VIA PCI is enabled but inactive due to an unknown problem. I there a way to find out what that problem is? I know I am repeating myself on some of this but Im shooting for a new stupidity record.


----------



## downwitchyobadself (Oct 13, 2000)

Don't worry, you're a long way from stupid. Stupidity would have been to GIVE UP. 

Now, I'm going to guess two things. One is, your "unknown problem" is the lack of volume control. Two is, if you can't re-check that unchecked sound box, turn the machine back on, and have it work, it's probably part of the same thing. 

Thing to check: if you go to programs > accessories > entertainment > volume control, what happens? My guess would be nothing.

As far as launching install from your cabs, what you would do is, at the step that the article tells you to type "D:\setup.exe" in the start > run, you would type the path to that file in your cabs directory. But if I recall correctly, you can only install from the cabs directory if the install file is there; all installation stuff must be grouped together.

I think you're good to go, though, once you feel like you understand what the article is asking you to do, once you have all your drivers on CDs or diskettes (should the need arise during installation, as I think it will with via), and once you can launch the install. Keep in mind, even on most propietary CD versions, you should be able to find a setup or an install file, which will allow you to run a more-or-less normal windows installation. If you put in that CD, there's surely an autorun file (who made your computer, anyway? I know a few propietaries fairly well...), which you can close, then open My Computer, right-click on the CD icon, and choose Open instead of Execute or whatever it says in English. Hunt around until you find a Win98 directory or some such, or just find files on the CD to find install.exe or setup.exe; then type that into the run line.

If you're still feeling nervous, which I can understand, ask for a person or two to back me up on this. I wouldn't blame you one bit. But if everything is running find except you still have no sound, well, you're in exactly the same position I was in one week ago. And once I replaced System.ini & ran Win installation over the top, I was golden.

As golden as I hope you're about to become.


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

Just a quick question. Is there more than one location on the back of this machine to plug in speakers?


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

New info found if above procedures don't work out and you're still interested.
Modem codec and motherboard codec exist in master/slave relationship which requires jumper settings on motherboard.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Ok folks, Im back. First, I have three plugs in the back, one labeled audio, the other two blank.. Im using the same ones that it was set up with. They are green, blue and I guess you could say yellow. Speakers always go in green, right? Did, or I should say, tried to do what the witch said. Crashed and burned, never could find 386Enh. Backed out, lost mouse (thats rough) and had to call in the big guns (neighborhood kid) to fix it. Learned Im as dumb as my computer man, questioned everything else he did but did not question windows. Dont have W98SE, just windows. Was trying to load the wrong drivers. My sincerest apologies to all (Bryan). Am back to where I was. Have sound in windows but not on the net. Got my volume controls back also. My suggestion is you all send me some hate mail and I back out and gather some more info cause I have no idea what ETS just said and my wife might not like it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Cool, gottaknow, glad you got the volume controls back, hey that is progress at least, right?

Now check to see what might be muted.


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

Also glad to hear you're making progress. I didn't expect you to understand what I was saying, but I'll explain. Did some research on your motherboard and modem.
As it turns out, Emtronics suggestion that it might be a combination soundcard/modem in your machine is true. That led me to believe there might be speaker jacks on the modem face panel in back of your machine but further investigation turned up not. However, I also found that there is a jumper setting on the motherboard that determines what the primary sound device should be. One setting allows the motherboard's built in sound to be primary and the other setting would make the soundcard built into the modem the primary.
Now, I'm not sure exactly what the effect of that setting might be so it's basically... another long shot.
Most likely the setting is correct.
If ALL ELSE fails to get your sound working while online, however, then it might be worth checking out. Hopefully it won't come to that, but if it does, I will gladly walk you through the procedure to check it.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Yes, but you have to understand the blow to the ego I took. Im very vulnerable right now.....Only my mic. is muted and why does it plug into the jack marked audio? Makes no sense. A thought, could different sound medias (Real, Windows, etc.) be fighting for control on the sound?


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

Throw device drivers into the equation and you have a real mess. Everything is fighting for attention and control. That's the nature of the pc.
Speaking of device drivers, your modem requires them. You might double click on your modem icon in control panel and check what drivers are loaded for it.
And unplug your mic.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Hey, had a long reply last night but got bumped off just before I could post it. Had too cool down before I did it again. Mic is unplugged????? Are any of you familiar with winn checkit tool box? I was looking around in it and it says I have a couple of failed installs in an unknown device. It also has a collection of data on my modem and snapshots of my system all the way back to january. As soon as I figure it all out I should be able to see whats different now, right? The modem only shows comm.drv, I had assumed there would be more than one driver? This is what it has for the modem-comm4, plugandplay-no, is modem responding-no, speaker volume-disabled, maximum modem speed-not supported, port speed-57600,voice class-not supported,activating driver-unimodem.vxd,data bits-8, stop bits-1, parity-none, flow control-hardware[RTS/CTS], modulation-standard, device name-HSP56MR, device type-ports[COM/LPT], input/output-E800-E8FF, UART-port in use. Does this tell you anything?


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Ok, I had the proper drivers installed as I said before so I went back to multimedia and put VIA PCI Audio Controller [DC00] as the preferred device and checked use only preferred devices and I can now hear the jiggy hamsters. The modem still shows volume control as being disabled and what does the [DC00] mean? Apparently when the play only preferred devices is not checked, then every boot kicks the preferred device back to use any available device. Make sense? So, is the disabled volume control in the modem a problem (be honest) or can I buy you all dinner and we close this up and you can wait for my next thread ( already standing by)???

P.S. Anyone know if I have the record thread length?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Trust me you don't have any competition and I doubt you'll have any for a very long time.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

I just tuned in, but I think you've proved
how true your signature statement is...
I don't have a combo card of any type, so
I'll leave this to the pros.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

GOTTAKNOW!!!!!!!!!

you got sound and I got no e-mail????????

now, I'm feeling hurt......


You gotta love those little hamsters no?????


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Its on the way dear. Where is everyone else? Please tell I didnt scare them into not answering with standing by line?


----------



## Sharon D (Feb 16, 2001)

Congratulatons on getting your sound back! I've been keeping track of this thread from the beginning and have really enjoyed it. You get to know people a little better through the longer threads and I've learned a bit from it too.All the best gottaknow!  sharon


----------



## Chris A (May 9, 2000)

gottaknow,

Almost had me in tears over this one 

I read that and thought I had found a new Sig line 

I have to say you are far from stupid. This thread was very informative and helpful. The people on this site always seem to amaze me on how knowledgeable and helpful they are..



> Would you look at that, still stupid and lost my "junior" status.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

Thank you all for the support, encouragemant, applause and occasional rants and raves that helped me to stay focused. Most importantly though, the patience. It was not my intention to be on stage, but I have enjoyed it and hope that it has helped others. I doubt that anything was learned from me except that a little sucking up with some sugar thrown in always works. Aint that right Bryan. Many thanks to my compadre Acacandy for the personal time that was put into it. I guess if no one has any more input on the other questions then we are through. Till the next one that is, heh heh. Take her away DanO.....


----------

